# Rift to Reef Planted Tank Update



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

All,

I stopped by the shop to check up on the planted tank Jeff set up a week and a half ago. I have to say that I was truly amazed. the HC has covered nearly 85% of the tank. The dwarf hair grass is starting to sprout young un's. There was also pearling on the HC which is nice to see. There is a bit of algae on the glass but not the hard core stuff like that on my tank.

I took a long hard look at the Lily tubes from ADA and was amazed at the engineering. I still cannot get over the price for these but they are really neat. The output tube actually had a vortex going which broke up any surface giz that might be present. At first I thought it was the intake tube. I have to hand it to Amano and his team. They really put out some quality stuff.

I did not have my camera with me otherwise I would post some pictures. I guess I did not expect this much change in a week in a half. My Mistake.


----------

